
Human Rights Watch Is Terrified of Military Robots But You Shouldn't Be - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/human-rights-watch-is-apparently-terrified-of-military-robots#.ULZqd_-nX50.hackernews
======
lostlogin
The author comments that robots will likely surpass human abilities in
threat/non threat differentiation. Given the appalling record in recent
conflicts, that shouldn't be that hard to do better - a fair number of
civilian deaths weren't unintentional. Is further mechanization really the
solution though? Given the half hearted official reaction to atrocities, is a
further degree of separation (ie the machine did it) going to help?

